# Stake FPS Drops und bleiben konstant niedrig bei 2 Spielen



## Dee7734 (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo, 

habe ganz unerklärlich bei 2 Spielen starke FPS drops welche danach konstant tief bleiben. 

Betroffene Spiele (Condemned: Criminal Origins und F.E.A.R)

Beispiel: Ich starte das Spiel Condemned, lade meinen Spielstand oder starte ein neues Spiel und habe konstant 60 FPS (m. Vsync) nach ca. 5-10 Minuten gehen die FPS runter auf 24. Nach weiteren 5-10 Minuten auf 7 und spaßeshalber mal weiter laufen lassen nach nochmal 20 Minuten blieben sie bei 3 FPS.

Das Gleiche passiert auch First Encounter Assault Recon (F.E.A.R)

Auf der Suche nach dem Problem stieß ich auf einen Beitrag der beschrieb das es im Zusammenhang mit Logitech Produkten steht 

Maus: G700
Tastatur:G710+
Headset:G930

Zwar habe ich beide Spiele schonmal beendet aber trotzdem schade.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2014)

Welche Hardware?


----------



## Dee7734 (11. Juli 2014)

Oh sorry, mein System kannst du am Besten im Profil einsehen, bevor ichs nochmal poste. 

Oder ich mach mal ne Sig.


----------



## ricoroci (11. Juli 2014)

> Prozessor I7 2600k @ 4,6 Ghz
> Mainboard Gigabyte Z68 UD5
> Arbeitsspeicher 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 CL8
> Festplatte(n) R0: 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256GB, 2x 3TB Western Digital, 1x externe 2TB WD 2,5", 1x 2TB WD My Book 3,5"
> ...



Für die Handy-Nutzer


----------



## Dee7734 (12. Juli 2014)

Danke 

Ja hab gelesen, dass es im Zusammenhang mit den Logitech Treibern steht aber kann es mir noch so wirklich vorstellen


----------



## Razor2408 (12. Juli 2014)

Doch doch, es liegt an den Logitech USB Geräten, man muss im Geräte-Manager einige deaktivieren mit einer bestimmten Bezeichnung.
Ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem, die fps brechen nach einer bestimmten Zeit immer ein, so habe ich es lösen können.
Ich suche gerade den Steam-Thread in dem alles genau beschrieben steht 

Edit: Und zwar muss man im Geräte-Manager alle HID-Devices deaktivieren, die den Code "046D" beinhalten, dann gibt es keine fps-Drops.
Das hängt übrigens mit der Spiele-Engine zusammen, FEAR und Condemned haben die gleiche Engine, deshalb gibt es bei beiden die Einbrüche.
Man kann sogar austesten dass die Probleme von Maus/Tastatur-Treibern kommen, denn wenn man die Maus und/oder Tastatur kurz absteckt,
und wieder ansteckt, sind die fps wieder völlig normal für ein paar Minuten.

Guru3D.com Forums - View Single Post - F.E.A.R. slows down every few minutes and has to be restarted?
_"To do it you must disable all "HID-Compliant Device" drivers with "046D" in the the HardwareID"_


----------

